# April 2016 Power



## merrick11433 (Apr 18, 2016)

How did you guys find the exam? There was a lot of theoretical questions that were straight forward. I. Found it to be an ok exam. Hoping for the best


----------



## william (Apr 18, 2016)

I took the Electrical and Electronics for the second time after failing it with a 69 in October. I felt like this test was easier but only time will tell. Hoping for a pass this time after being so close last time.


----------



## haali (Apr 18, 2016)

I feel transportation was hard, and there was a question about cut and fill that I could never find the right answer among the choices.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 18, 2016)

[No message]


----------



## Endurozw (Apr 18, 2016)

First time taking it. Much more theory questions that I assumed would be on it, seemed like they were 30% of the test. AM was much easier for me than the PM.


----------



## CVElec (Apr 18, 2016)

william said:


> I took the Electrical and Electronics for the second time after failing it with a 69 in October. I felt like this test was easier but only time will tell. Hoping for a pass this time after being so close last time.


I also took Electrical and Electronics, first timer. I felt the morning was a little harder than afternoon but doable. I hope I don't have to go through this again. Good luck to everybody


----------



## BornEngineer (Apr 19, 2016)

Anyone with PE Power in California? How did you feel?


----------



## ana38543 (Apr 19, 2016)

I found the PM was easier than AM -- cant stop thinking about it


----------



## TWJ PE (Apr 19, 2016)

ana38543 said:


> I found the PM was easier than AM -- cant stop thinking about it


What if I told you, your PM session was someone else's AM session?

ESPN Films presents 30 for 30... PE Power: Imaginary Short Circuits - The hidden traps and tales of how NCEES screws with your mind.

Sunday only......void everywhere.


----------



## jmooney5115 (Apr 19, 2016)

I enjoyed the PM. Definitely more theoretical questions that I prepared for. I worked through the test skipping questions I had no clue about and spent the rest of the time burning out my brain...realizing I couldn't find the answers in the books I brought. Jumping jacks helped about 3 hours into the PM.


----------



## P-E (Apr 19, 2016)

ana38543 said:


> I found the PM was easier than AM -- cant stop thinking about it


Oops you accidentally got two am sessions.   They usually make those folks take it over.


----------



## MM2 (Apr 19, 2016)

merrick11433 said:


> How did you guys find the exam? There was a lot of theoretical questions that were straight forward. I. Found it to be an ok exam. Hoping for the best


i struggled with some NEC questions...is it me only??


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 20, 2016)

Danger Will Robinson!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE (Apr 20, 2016)

Indeed... danger... danger.

I will ask this... did you have Uncle Tom Henry's Key Word Index?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 20, 2016)

Fixt.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 20, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Fixt.


Glad you're around.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------

